# Pompano roe?



## surfmom

ok i love whiting roe anyone know if Pomp roe is good to eat? I caught a big mamma today and have a ton of roe from her


----------



## abass105

Yes, just cook it the same as whiting roe. That was a heck of a pompano you caught.


----------



## surfmom

i felt guilty after I saw how many eggs she had! omg was the size of my fist!


----------



## WNCRick

damn ya'll eating cavier down there and I can't get past croakerfest...............this is bs


----------



## surfmom

WNCRick said:


> damn ya'll eating cavier down there and I can't get past croakerfest...............this is bs


lol come on down to MB :fishing:


----------



## surfmom

actually Im thinking about salting it Bottarga for Italian dishes however im not sure what to do. The roe is huge and has a fishier taste then whiting roe so im thinking salting is the way to go. most recipes call for brining over night before salting however I broke one of the egg sacks so it would disintegrate in the water. Do you think just salting it without brining first would work?


----------



## abass105

surfmom said:


> actually Im thinking about salting it Bottarga for Italian dishes however im not sure what to do. The roe is huge and has a fishier taste then whiting roe so im thinking salting is the way to go. most recipes call for brining over night before salting however I broke one of the egg sacks so it would disintegrate in the water. Do you think just salting it without brining first would work?


I am not sure about brining. Brining is generally done to introduce moisture into a meat. I just question how the delicacy of fish roe would hold up. In all honesty fish roe is supposed to be fishy/salty. I would just do a light egg wash and then dredge in your choice of batter. Let us know how it turns out whatever you decide.


----------



## garrysingh817

Yes, just cook it the same as whiting roe. That was a heck of a pompano you caught.


----------



## surfmom

Im in the process of curing it will let you know how it comes out


----------



## kraus

Still curing?


----------



## surfmom

yes its in the frig just have to get around to making something with seafood to try it out


----------



## surfmom

so I made shrimp and angelhair pasta the other night, after sauteing the usual garlic parm olive oil and red pepper I grated some of the Bottarga(salted pomp roe for me) it was awesome. it tastes like the orange fish or red fish eggs you get on sushi but tiny grates instead of the eggs. so you get the flavor but not the texture of the eggs. Pretty darn good


----------



## John Smith_inFL

SurfMom, I am with you - I would have felt very guilty myself over the size of that roe. (but I still would have eaten it)

I have a very sad feeling every time I catch a big Large Mouth Bass out of our lakes here in Florida that are pre-spawn.
Just thinking, that is maybe 15,000 babies that I took out of our already diminishing environment.
and to think that most "sporting" bass fishermen actually TARGET the big females to hang on their wall upsets me the most.
then they complain how the big mama's are getting more scarce each year.
My new wife is new to fishing - especially saltwater pomps, trout, whiting and sheepshead.
and freshwater bass and crappie are her favorite.
I will not let her fish freshwater during the spawning seasons for that very reason. CONSERVATION is OUR responsibility.

BUT - I love fried roe just as much as the next guy (or gal) !!! I just don't catch the big girls "on purpose".

sorry for the rant, but, I just witnessed this event this past Spring and it still rings a bad note on me.

CONGRATULATIONS on the big catch !!! hope you catch many many more 20" monsters in the future.
I caught over 30 8-10" pompano yesterday and I Blessed each one that I turned loose, and whispered
in its ear - see you next year little one !! LOL

sorry for the rant


----------



## surfmom

Np on the rant. I understand. Fishings been slow the last couple months. That salted roe is the bomb


----------

